# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  1.75mm/2.2lbs PLA Filament for Clearance Sale - $5.99/spool

## io000oi

I was an eBay seller for 3D printer filament and had sold over 20,000 spools over the past 3 years. Due to personal reason, I need to close my store and doing clearance sale for all my filament stocks. The diameter & weight for each spool is 1.75mm & 2.2lbs. The production dates were during March to April 2020 and the shelf life is 1 year. Each filament was packed in vacuum packaging and individual cardboard box. 10 spools per carton for each color. All colors in the attached pic are available. The clearance price is $59.99 per carton. The more you buy, the more discount we will offer. Our warehouse is in Antioch, California. We are open for either self pick-up or shipment (only for 48 continuous US States). If you are interested, please feel free to PM me or send me an email.Attached Thumbnails Attached Thumbnails

----------

